# In-Plant training in Coimbatore



## rajsujayks (Apr 26, 2012)

People, I'm a B.E. Computer Science and Engineering student. I'm currently about to finish my 2 year/4th semester. I am a resident of Coimbatore, Tamil Nadu. I have a few questions:

#1.	What is in-plant training and is it necessary to do one?
#2.	If yes, how should I choose a company to undergo the process?
#3.	Do you have any suggestions of a company in or around Coimbatore?

I am quite versed with computers and am capable of doing some advanced programming in C/C++ and Java. I am also handy with hardware and am frequently called to repair friend's PC's...


----------



## brightsathesh (Apr 26, 2012)

Dear candidate,
Greetings from Mezoblanca Solutions India Pvt Ltd,

Inplant training.

A premier Software Development and IT Training Company
organizes Inplant Training to technical students in the
following fields: 


BE / BTech / ME / MTech / MCA / Arts & Science /
Diploma Graduates.
Projects are done in Top Technologies like JAVA / J2EE /
J2ME /.NET/ MATLAB/ Webdesign.

Features:
Placements Assistance
24*7 Lab Facility
Training is given by Industry Experts
Free Soft skill Training &
Personality Development.

Related to : Inplant Training In Coimbatore

Contact : Rajasekar
HR-Executive
Mobile : 9585501325,9585557000
Address :Mezoblanca Solutions (India) Pvt Ltd.,
204, PSG Software Park 2,
(2nd Floor, Upstairs of SBI Peelamedu Branch)
Peelamedu,
Coimbatore - 641 004.
phone no:0422-4398127 
email :Info@mezoblanca.com,rajasekar.g@mezoblanca.com


----------

